# low tech Iwagumi (modified)



## hitmanx (28 Oct 2014)

3 months ago I started a low tech mini-m sized Iwagumi inspired scape with the idea that 'simple is beautiful'

I am about ready to tear down this scape - its just not doing it for me... too sparse compared to my other jungle style tanks...

Can anyone make any suggestions for saving this scape before I scrape it?


iwagumi black by nbtobey, on Flickr


----------



## dw1305 (28 Oct 2014)

Hi all, 





hitmanx said:


> Can anyone make any suggestions for saving this scape before I scrape it?


 Add a lot more plants? Maybe some moss (_Fissidens_?) into the crevices on the rock out-crop? Add a stem or rosette plant with differently shaped leaves? _Hygrophila pinnatifida_? or a _Cryptocoryne sp_?

cheers Darrel


----------



## hitmanx (28 Oct 2014)

There are over 80 stems of rotala but it still looks sparse...Yes I was thinking about adding a bushy plant on the left side but I want to maintain a sense of scale... h. Pinnatifida would be great but I'm not sure my fugeray-r would grow it...

It's the left side that is pissing me off... the right side needs more mini xmas moss for the carpet and I was thinking about adding stauragene repens here and there around the scape...

The rotala takes up about 1/3 of the substrate:


iwagumi black side by nbtobey, on Flickr


----------



## Crossocheilus (28 Oct 2014)

I agree with Darrel, something on the rocks would make it look less bare and perhaps some taller plants around the rocks. Grow the carpet across all of the substrate and you should have a very nice scape.


----------



## drodgers (28 Oct 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> I agree with Darrel, something on the rocks would make it look less bare and perhaps some taller plants around the rocks. Grow the carpet across all of the substrate and you should have a very nice scape.


Thats my suggestion as well.


----------



## Sk3lly (28 Oct 2014)

I got lots of star repens i can sell you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hitmanx (28 Oct 2014)

Sk3lly said:


> I got lots of star repens i can sell you



Thanks but im in canada so shipping might be a problem... anyways i think I've got enough tropica s. repens already I need to use



dw1305 said:


> Hi all,  Add a lot more plants? Maybe some moss (_Fissidens_?) into the crevices on the rock out-crop? Add a stem or rosette plant with differently shaped leaves? _Hygrophila pinnatifida_? or a _Cryptocoryne sp_?
> 
> cheers Darrel




I have lots of fissidens to use but I've only  used it for dry starts... I can't imagine trying to place it in a flooded tank... 

There is a small amount of aquasoil between the rocks so I can add something that roots but I cannot think of what to use... hydrocotyle tripartita Japan?

I have no co2 and only about 25PAR at the substrate. ..


----------



## kirk (28 Oct 2014)

Hi, only 3 mths? I think it look ok, add into the crevices with fisidens as darrel said,and give it another 3 mths. Let it mature so it doesn't look so fresh.


----------



## drodgers (28 Oct 2014)

hitmanx said:


> Thanks but im in canada so shipping might be a problem... anyways i think I've got enough tropica s. repens already I need to use


where about are you? brantford ontario here.


----------



## hitmanx (28 Oct 2014)

drodgers said:


> where about are you? brantford ontario here.



30min up the road in cambridge, ontario


----------



## drodgers (28 Oct 2014)

hitmanx said:


> 30min up the road in cambridge, ontario


small world


----------

